# Malaga Weather In April?



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Just wondered what weather I could expect in mid April have landed a very nice cheap flight and hotel package from the 14th for a week do i need a jumper or will it be a t/shirt?????

Cheers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> Just wondered what weather I could expect in mid April have landed a very nice cheap flight and hotel package from the 14th for a week do i need a jumper or will it be a t/shirt?????
> 
> Cheers


April should be lovely! t shirts and maybe even "swimmers" in the day, the evenings you may need a jumper or light jacket


Jo xxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I would pack a lightweight raincoat/umbrella as well just in case you're unlucky and get rain.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

lynn said:


> I would pack a lightweight raincoat/umbrella as well just in case you're unlucky and get rain.



Heck, we've had all this years rainfall already Lynn!!! NNOOOOOOO we cant have any in April LOL


Jo xxxx


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Heck, we've had all this years rainfall already Lynn!!! NNOOOOOOO we cant have any in April LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


That's what I'm hoping Jo, but it isn't beyond the realms of possibility that there's more! My kids were here two years ago in April and had rain for the whole week! 

They better not start telling us that we have to conserve water this summer because they are short!!!


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

jojo said:


> April should be lovely! t shirts and maybe even "swimmers" in the day, the evenings you may need a jumper or light jacket
> 
> 
> Jo xxx



that sounds great thanks very much


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> that sounds great thanks very much


You're welcome - we'll ignore Lynns advise LOL


Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> Heck, we've had all this years rainfall already Lynn!!! NNOOOOOOO we cant have any in April LOL
> 
> 
> Jo xxxx


Don't know about April but one of the forecasts for our area this weekend states we can expect 'tons of' rain.
I'm wondering what 'tons' of rain will be like. We've already experienced what I would describe as torrential equatorial downpours.
My son and dil are flying into Gib tomorrow for a weekend's skiing in the Sierra Nevada. Hopefully it won't be p*****g on the piste.


----------

